# Tragedy Strikes the BeeBee Tree World



## drlonzo

The Shame they put upon their self for cutting down such a wonderful food supply to the bees


----------



## Harley Craig

If you have seedlings you are good to go apparently they propagate well as rooted cuttings


----------



## Retroguy

Wouldn't have been cheaper to just replace the sections of sidewalk? Of course I'm not a city planner so what do I know?


----------



## Tenbears

AAh the pressures of city life.. We don't even have sidewalks here!


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

Tenbears said:


> AAh the pressures of city life.. We don't even have sidewalks here!


Sidewalks? Shoot, around here, not even all of the roads are paved...and we're into Mud Season now, which can make things -really- interesting.

So, what is a BeeBee tree?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

BeeBee Tree info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetradium


----------



## Charlie B

A sad day in San Mateo for sure. My condolences.


----------



## Tim KS

Does that make my seeds advance in price?  I have what looks to be about 50-60 seeds left in the original little ziplock baggie they were delivered in. (offspring of the sidewalk raiser) Could this bee a marketing opportunity?


----------



## jcolon

What's a sidewalk?


----------



## beepro

So sad to see this one go.
On the bright side you can put one in a big wooden planter 
to grow. I put mine in my backyard. It splits into 2 branches now.
Still young so should I cut one off or just leave it bee?


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

Rader Sidetrack said:


> BeeBee Tree info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetradium


Thanks. Doh! Of course, I should have gone there first (or google), the great god Wiki knows all...but I always end up getting sidetracked and spend too much time looking at other stuff.

OK, Wiki -doesn't- know all, it didn't mention hardiness but mr. google told me. Might make it here, since the temp only occasionally goes below -25*, various sites give different ranges.

One site said it took 12 years to flower? Really? I could be dead by then...another site says six years...OdFrank, can you clear this up?


----------



## Andrew Dewey

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Thanks. Doh! Of course, I should have gone there first (or google), the great god Wiki knows all...but I always end up getting sidetracked and spend too much time looking at other stuff.
> 
> OK, Wiki -doesn't- know all, it didn't mention hardiness but mr. google told me. Might make it here, since the temp only occasionally goes below -25*, various sites give different ranges.
> 
> One site said it took 12 years to flower? Really? I could be dead by then...another site says six years...OdFrank, can you clear this up?


If you have success with one please let me know. I suspect it is too tender for around here. But then we got a little colder than you this past winter. -35F And I don't know about your place but it snowed here last night. I had plants arrive today. Too bad there is 1.5 feet of snow where I want to plant them. Into the fridge they went!


----------



## odfrank

>One site said it took 12 years to flower? Really? I could be dead by then...another site says six years...OdFrank, can you clear this up?

I don't know.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy

So sorry for your loss Oliver. Your tree's offspring are sprouting in Virginia though for the second year! The spirit lives on...


----------



## KQ6AR

Now there is space to plant a couple young trees. I'm waiting to see if my 4 year old blooms this year. Its about 8' tall


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

Andrew Dewey said:


> If you have success with one please let me know. I suspect it is too tender for around here. But then we got a little colder than you this past winter. -35F And I don't know about your place but it snowed here last night. I had plants arrive today. Too bad there is 1.5 feet of snow where I want to plant them. Into the fridge they went!


Yeah, out of the last 7 days, it has snowed here more days than not, today we are getting some rain. I was under the impression that you were closer to the coast than I am, and therefore typically warmer. Not the case this year? I'm still buried here too.

I think I might give them a try, if I can figure out where to put them. Seems to be some conflicting opinions as to sun requirements, some say full sun, others say partial shade. Maybe I'll try some in different areas- by the edge of the field, in the woods, and down along the creek.


----------



## Oldtimer

Unless I'm seeing the photo wrong it looks like you planted the tree in the middle of the sidewalk.

If so, how is it you allowed to do that and how come you don't have to pay for the removal? Looks expensive.


----------



## odfrank

Oldtimer said:


> Unless I'm seeing the photo wrong it looks like you planted the tree in the middle of the sidewalk. If so, how is it you allowed to do that and how come you don't have to pay for the removal? Looks expensive.


SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odfrank

Street trees are commonly planted this way here and millions are spent annually repairing the root damage they cause too streets and sidewalks. I placed plastic root barriers on these trees when I planted them but the trees just laughed at my efforts. The cities have on going programs repairing the concrete, they were doing numerous repairs around the neighborhood. They were mostly concerned with puddling. We are on the edge of Bayshore Freeway to the left, which is on the old shore of San Francisco bay. So the street is almost level. The soil is very unstable due to the high water table.


----------



## beepro

Plant them in full sun not shade or partial shade.
Provide plenty of moisture during their growing years.
Might take 4 years to flower the last time I read.
Seeing this pic, I will just cut off the other competing branch on my
tree.


----------



## Oldtimer

odfrank said:


> SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## spunky

sorry to here that


----------



## odfrank

Not a trace left.

https://youtu.be/B9SE8Z86kTg


----------



## Oldtimer

Take away lesson would be don't plant the next one in the middle of the road. 

Or if you must, have another as a back up.


----------



## Nu Bee

All more reasons to _savethe trees. 
Em_


----------



## KQ6AR

Hey OD, yours blooming yet?
The one I started from seed a few years ago is 9' tall & doesn't have buds yet.


----------



## Charlie B

I think this one is still alive. It's about 7" now after three years.


----------



## odfrank

Dan, you did not read the thread from the beginning. My mother tree was demolished by the City of San Mateo.

Charlie? How many more years are you going to resurrect your dead tree on Beesource? Remind me to give you a few alive ones.


----------



## KQ6AR

Thanks Olie, Didn't realize that was the only mature tree you had growing around town.

Charley, I feel the need to rescue that poor thing.


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> Dan, you did not read the thread from the beginning. My mother tree was demolished by the City of San Mateo.
> 
> Charlie? How many more years are you going to resurrect your dead tree on Beesource? Remind me to give you a few alive ones.


Ollie,

That's the third one, (most healthy) of the three that you have not seen on BeeSource. I am watering at the risk of going to jail because of the drought.


----------



## Charlie B

KQ6AR said:


> Thanks Olie, Didn't realize that was the only mature tree you had growing around town.
> 
> Charley, I feel the need to rescue that poor thing.


Dan,

I got these trees free from Ollie so no doubt they were the "runts" of the liter.


----------



## beepro

I wonder how Ollie would respond to that almost like selling you a dud queen.
I found out that if you just allow one single main branch to grow from the trunk then
the tree is healthier and not need as much water. Because all the nutrients are concentrating on
the growing tip of the tree. So I dead head the other side branch to allow one side branch growing strong only.
An occasional tree fertilizer will help too.


----------

